# wuauclt.exe auslastung



## MedRamBO (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem das mein wuauclt.exe Prozess (Auto Updates) 99% Systemleistung zieht.
Wenn ich die .exe aus System32 lösche, dann erstellt sich diese neu. Weiß nicht ob das eine Art Windows selbstreparierung Geschichte ist oder so^^ Nod32, Zone Labs und mehrere online Virenscanner haben nichts gefunden (natürlich up to date).
Als eine kleine temporäre Hilfe habe ich mir ein win32 Programm geschrieben das den Prozess immer wieder schließt. Klar, wenn ich kontinuierlich Prozess Snapshots erstelle, dann zieht das meinen RAM nach so ca 1ner Stunde ins delirium. Sind Auto Updates aus würde das Problem behoben sein, allerdings würde ich gerne mit meinem Windows XP SP2 immer auf der neusten Version sein (Manuelle updates en auch nicht, starten ja auch wuauclt.exe).
Ich hab schon über eine neuinstallation nachgedacht, das wäre allerdings im Moment keine Option. Schon, aber falls andere Möglickeiten bestehen nicht.
Danke erstmal für das lesen von meinem Thread!

Wär toll falls jemand eine Idee hat um das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## MedRamBO (3. September 2008)

Könnte es sein das es eine Art windows bug ist?


----------



## Culebra (3. September 2008)

MedRamBO hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Wenn ich die .exe aus System32 lösche, dann erstellt sich diese neu. Weiß nicht ob das eine Art Windows selbstreparierung Geschichte ist oder so^



Alle Dateien aus System32 haben eine Kopie in System32/dllcache. Wird eine Datei aus System32 gelöscht, stellt Windows sie selbständig wieder her.

Nur zur Info, auch wenn es Dein Problem nicht löst.


----------



## MedRamBO (3. September 2008)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Alle Dateien aus System32 haben eine Kopie in System32/dllcache. Wird eine Datei aus System32 gelöscht, stellt Windows sie selbständig wieder her.
> 
> Nur zur Info, auch wenn es Dein Problem nicht löst.



Danke für den Tipp, man lernt doch nie aus  Ich hoffe ja immer noch das jemand ne Idee hat mit meinem Problem


----------



## Zvoni (4. September 2008)

MedRamBO hat gesagt.:


> *schnipp*
> allerdings würde ich gerne mit meinem Windows XP SP2 immer auf der neusten Version sein (Manuelle updates en auch nicht, starten ja auch wuauclt.exe).



Dir ist bekannt, dass es SP3 für XP (~320MB] gibt?


----------



## Culebra (4. September 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Dir ist bekannt, dass es SP3 für XP (~320MB] gibt?



Das wird aber meines Wissens nicht per Auto-Update heruntergeladen.


----------



## Zvoni (4. September 2008)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Das wird aber meines Wissens nicht per Auto-Update heruntergeladen.



Auszug aus einem PC-Praxis-Artikel:


> Microsoft hat das Service Pack 3 (SP3) für Windows XP zur Produktion freigegeben. Es enthält alle bereits veröffentlichten Updates für das Betriebssystem sowie einige neue Funktionen, die jedoch die Nutzung von Windows XP nicht wesentlich verändern. Windows XP SP3 wird ab 29. April 2008 im Internet verfügbar sein. *Mitte des Jahres beginnt die Distribution via Automatisches Update*.



Wenn ich auf den Kalender schaue..........


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. September 2008)

Bei dem Notebook meiner Großmutter kam SP3 über das Autoupdate, bei einem anderem XP System hier aber nicht...
Warum das nun so ist, keine Ahnung.


Ich würde aber definitiv mal SP3 installieren, das beinhaltet auch Updates die über Autoupdate nicht gekommen sind. Eines davon behebt eventuell dein Problem.


----------



## MedRamBO (4. September 2008)

Wenn ich das Update ausführe dann wird wuauclt gestartet  argh, das suckt. Ich wüsste zu gern warum der Prozess so viel Systemleistung zieht.


----------



## Zvoni (5. September 2008)

MedRamBO hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das Update ausführe dann wird wuauclt gestartet  argh, das suckt. Ich wüsste zu gern warum der Prozess so viel Systemleistung zieht.



Aus dem hohlen Bauch (ich mache immer manuell updates): Weil der Prozess dafür Sorge trägt, dass der Downloadstream nicht abreisst? Weil der Prozess die empfangenen Daten zuerst auf der HD zwischenspeichert (und die HD ist nunmal die Komponente, die nen PC am meisten ausbremst)? Weil der Prozess deine komplette Config durchschaut und mit den verfügbaren Updates vergleicht?

Wie gesagt: aus dem hohlen Bauch, da ich nur manuelle updates durchführe.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Andi an: Klopf mal das SP3 drauf. Einfach mal in den sauren Apfel beissen, und die Updates zum Ende durchrennen lassen.


----------

